# Beta Blockers - good, bad, or not a big deal?



## elizh (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi - My name is Elizabeth, and I am a journalist. I also played the violin for ten years, but that's another story...

I am currently working on an article on beta blockers, performance anxiety, and classical musicians. My sister is a classical musician, and she uses beta-blockers to manage her problems with performance anxiety - this was the inspiration for the article.

How do people feel about beta blockers? Do many people still use them? Are they a help or a hindrance?

Also, I am looking for a professional/student who either uses beta blockers now or used them in the past to tell me their story. 

Many thanks for your input!
Elizabeth


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

What's a beta-blocker? Is it used to keep fish out of your mind? (sorry, bad joke, but seriously, what are they?)


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Beta Blockers slow your heart rate and calm you down, which is useful and anyone who performs can tell you about the adrenaline rush/fight or flight reflex they experience on stage. When you get nervous before a show or recital your body can't tell whether you've just got a big test that day or your being attacked by a bear so it gives you enough adrenaline to get away:lol:. Some people do breathing exercises, slow deep relaxing breaths and that works for them, others need the beta blockers.

For a recital or concert I think there's nothing wrong with using them, for any kind of competition though I think they could be considered performance enhancing drugs and therefore a way to cheat.

I've got my first recital coming up, I don't play an instrument I sing, and I'm going to try the breathing excercises. If it turns out I have crippiling stage fright then I might try Beta blockers except in compititions.  Hope that helps.

P.S. I'm not sure how the use of beta blockers is viewed by musicians, but I do know that opera singers will deny it up and down if you ask them about it. And I have the sneaking suspician that more than a few of them have used beta blockers. Its not out right frowned upon, I think singers are just worried that it will be.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting, _Countess_. The adrenaline rush may not be a bad thing for some, by the way. Cziffra reported being extremely wound up before concerts. He certainly exhibited a lot of tension and energy during them. Didn't hurt.


----------

